# 14dpo - AF due today or tomorrow - Feeling 'pregnant'



## TRYINGTC2012

Hey ladies!

So today I'm 14dpo. Thought the :witch: was going to show her ugly face but hasn't. I have no signs of her even showing up! The past few days I have had minor cramps but nothing too bad & today I thought out of all days I would have the most cramps but NOTHING! :) I'm hoping this is a good thing since DH & I have been ttc for 9 months. I'll put down a few 'symptoms' I've noticed since about 4dpo till now :

* Twitches in my left & right ovary
* Tug behind and below my bellybutton
* Yellow/White creamy/lotiony CM
* SORE nipples
* Incredibly tired since 4dpo
* Irritable/snappy at small things (poor hubby) 
* Restless nights
* Was cooking dinner a couple of nights ago & felt really nauseous, but did not vomit
* Thirsty
* Craving Sweet/Sour things
* Today I checked my CP & it is not low but not high either & I can barely feel an opening, still have white creamy CM

Thats a few anyway. What do you think? Anyone got a BFP after having the same sort of symptoms? Would love to know :laugh2:

All the best with TTC ladies!! Baby dust to all!! :flow::flow::flow:


----------



## twpnsfs10

Oh my! You have soo many symptoms! Are all of your symptoms out of the ordinary for you?! Good Luck on missing your af and getting your BFP!


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

Hey twpnsfs10, Thanks for your reply :) 

Yes thats what I was thinking!! lol. They are all definitely out of the ordinary for me. DH & I are trying for our first so I actually dont know what I'm supposed to 'feel' like & I'm too scared to test in case its another let down. Ahh! I dont like this at all, I wish we could just 'know' somehow :) Thank you so much & all the best with your BFP as well. xx


----------



## iow_bird

hi
I'm due today or tomorrow as well, had lots of promising "symptoms" but just don't know what to think! I'm driving myself nuts this evening, every time I convince myself I'm not pregnant something happens (like a twinge or boob hurts) and I think oooh but maybe I am! 
I'll be glad when tomorrow is over, either way at least I should know!
Hope you get your BFP are you going to test tomorrow?
xxx


----------



## Karaboo2000

iow_bird said:


> hi
> I'm due today or tomorrow as well, had lots of promising "symptoms" but just don't know what to think! I'm driving myself nuts this evening, every time I convince myself I'm not pregnant something happens (like a twinge or boob hurts) and I think oooh but maybe I am!
> I'll be glad when tomorrow is over, either way at least I should know!
> Hope you get your BFP are you going to test tomorrow?
> xxx

Couldn't have said it better myself! I'm due tomorrow or Thurs. Keep us posted!


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

Hey iow_bird,

Its nice to meet someone in the same boat as me! :) They DO drive you mad hey. I noticed that you have a little girl already, do you mind me asking if you had many symptoms with her at all? I am worried that I may delay my AF by thinking too much about whats going on but I really cant ignore what I'm feeling lol. One other thing I forgot to mention was from about 10dpo until now I have had slight pressure in my lower abdomen, something I've never felt before. I thought at first it may have been gas but its not. Bit weird :) Thank you, I hope you get your BFP as well! I dont think I will test tomorrow, I'm soooo scared I'll be let down again. If AF doesn't show by this Saturday then I will :) All the best!! xx


----------



## iow_bird

hi
First thing I noticed with my wee girl was big sore boobs! I've got the same again now which is why I'm hopeful! I had wee twingy pains too. But everyone is different, my best friend has just got her BFP at the weekend and she has nothing!
I'm a bit crampy this evening, but it's mainly in my back which is unusual for AF, but hey ho, she could be here tomorrow anyway!!!
I hate this bit of the TWW, all those hopeful things from earlier in your cycle suddenly don't seem to matter anymore and I'm convinced I'm out at the moment, in half an hour I'll probably be conviced I'm preggy again!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

TRYINGTC2012.. You're an Aussie too! What state? I'm Sydney 
I have had 3 pregnancies and cramping/twinges with each.
Pregnancy with my AngelBaby I had no pms at all which was big sign for me and my boobs usually ache all over but that time only on sides.
I am 15dpo and on CD 35 I never go past 33 (with AF starting 34 I guess).
I have only sides of boobs sore, pinching often stinging like pains right above pubic area.
I'm going to bathroom so often to wee as well and also as j keep feeling like AF is here.

If AF comes I'll be so shocked!


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

Jacobnmatty said:


> TRYINGTC2012.. You're an Aussie too! What state? I'm Sydney
> I have had 3 pregnancies and cramping/twinges with each.
> Pregnancy with my AngelBaby I had no pms at all which was big sign for me and my boobs usually ache all over but that time only on sides.
> I am 15dpo and on CD 35 I never go past 33 (with AF starting 34 I guess).
> I have only sides of boobs sore, pinching often stinging like pains right above pubic area.
> I'm going to bathroom so often to wee as well and also as j keep feeling like AF is here.
> 
> If AF comes I'll be so shocked!

Hey! Awesome! First Aussie I've met so far! lol. I've just moved from Bris - Perth :) 

Well thats rather interesting! I have the cramps/twinges every now and then as well so maybe it could mean something. Hope so! Hey your symptoms sound promising as well, I had the stinging feeling too but didn't think much of it! So maaaybe it is something after all :D I really hope you get a BFP! When are you going to test? :flower:


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

iow_bird said:


> hi
> First thing I noticed with my wee girl was big sore boobs! I've got the same again now which is why I'm hopeful! I had wee twingy pains too. But everyone is different, my best friend has just got her BFP at the weekend and she has nothing!
> I'm a bit crampy this evening, but it's mainly in my back which is unusual for AF, but hey ho, she could be here tomorrow anyway!!!
> I hate this bit of the TWW, all those hopeful things from earlier in your cycle suddenly don't seem to matter anymore and I'm convinced I'm out at the moment, in half an hour I'll probably be conviced I'm preggy again!

Hey that sounds promising! Thanks for sharing that. I know what you mean! The TWW is the longest 2 weeks ever! & its such a lonely process as well :( I really hope all of your dreams come true. Maybe it'll be BFP month for everyone :happydance: Just stay optimistic & if this month doesn't turn out according to plan then there is always next month hey :flower:


----------



## iow_bird

:) good luck tomorrow!
We all seem to be from down under on this thread!! I'm English, but living in NZ! :) 
xxx


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Good luck - I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I LOVE this site but hardly ever find Australians


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

Hey thats cool! Well I'm a Kiwi but living in Oz so there! lol. Nice to find you all on here :) Thanks heaps for the wishes and all the best for you all as well :D xx


----------



## bextas

Oh ladies we are all in the same boat I hope we all get our bfps I really do. I just feel different this month. Usually when AF comes I don't really get any syptoms apart from af cramps a day after she arrived and they last a day or so and that's it (I know I'm very lucky!) but I have been cramping off and on since ovulation - like jacobnmatty I would be shocked if AF does turn up feeling really hopeful. Hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## macydarling

TRYINGTC2012 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So today I'm 14dpo. Thought the :witch: was going to show her ugly face but hasn't. I have no signs of her even showing up! The past few days I have had minor cramps but nothing too bad & today I thought out of all days I would have the most cramps but NOTHING! :) I'm hoping this is a good thing since DH & I have been ttc for 9 months. I'll put down a few 'symptoms' I've noticed since about 4dpo till now :
> 
> * Twitches in my left & right ovary
> * Tug behind and below my bellybutton
> * Yellow/White creamy/lotiony CM
> * SORE nipples
> * Incredibly tired since 4dpo
> * Irritable/snappy at small things (poor hubby)
> * Restless nights
> * Was cooking dinner a couple of nights ago & felt really nauseous, but did not vomit
> * Thirsty
> * Craving Sweet/Sour things
> * Today I checked my CP & it is not low but not high either & I can barely feel an opening, still have white creamy CM
> 
> Thats a few anyway. What do you think? Anyone got a BFP after having the same sort of symptoms? Would love to know :laugh2:
> 
> All the best with TTC ladies!! Baby dust to all!! :flow::flow::flow:

hey sweetie!

i got my bfp at 10dpo. i just wanted to let you know that the symptoms you listed are EXACTLY what i have been having. i can't reach my cervix (idk if that means high or low?), creamy white CM, irritable/sad, high temp, hungry, and mild cramps.

so it sounds like this is your month! *knock on wood* & fingers crossed!!


----------

